# Is Colby bigger than normal?



## brookeandcolby (Dec 31, 2009)

Colby is about 4.5 months old and he weighs about 10 pounds. I thought this was pretty normal and the vet has never said anything but today at the pet store everyone was commenting that he was BIG for a Havanese and that he would probably be 20 lbs full grown! Does 10 lbs at 4.5 months seem fairly normal to you all? What did yours weigh at that age and what are they now?


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

This is talked about on the Forum quite a bit. Here is a link to a previous thread on it. I don't remember what Tucker weighed at 4.5 months, but there is a lot of variety.

http://havaneseforum.com/showthread.php?t=1681&highlight=weights


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

A general rule is to double their weight at 16 weeks- give or take a lb in either direction. So, if this holds true, then he could be close to 20 lbs full grown. On the other hand, he could be from fast growing lines, where he reaches his adult weight quickly then levels out- Only time will tell!


----------



## brookeandcolby (Dec 31, 2009)

Thanks...
Sheri...I tried searching for that but couldn't find anything. Looks like the weights really vary!
Katie ...I heard something like that as well. I'm guessing that he'll be about 16 lbs. I guess we'll just have to wait and see...


----------



## ECudmore (Jun 5, 2007)

Racquet weighed 8 pounds at 11 weeks, 17 pounds at six months and 22 pounds at 3 years old .

I knew he was going to be a big boy.

Elayne and Racquet


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

Vinny is probably about 22 lbs too.
Carole


----------



## sandydlc (Aug 8, 2009)

Lucy is 10.1 pounds as of last week. She is currently 9 months old. I ran into a lady at the Pike Place Market on Sunday who said she has a 3 yo male Havanese who weighs about 15 pounds. Isn't the breed standard 12-15 pounds?


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*weight...*

Really does it matter except if we are showing or if we cannot feel their ribs? I think the most important thing is a healthy dog. Daisy is about 11 pounds, she was always small. Riki is 13 and his ribs can be felt, which is what the vet says is good. Riki kept growing after two, he seemed to widen in the chest area. I don't know if there is a weight and size difference between neutered and un-neutered dogs, but there is with cats. Riki was close to fifteen pounds when I put him on weight reduction...at that time I could not feel his ribs.

They come in all sizes these days. What is ideal is one thing, what is true for our own dogs is really a matter of being able to feel the ribs. If they are too chubby, they weigh too much. With all the running around they do, it is hard to get chubby unless we give them too many treats (which I did for a while with cheese).

Because Tiger Lilly is completely shaved down after her surgery, I get to see the anatomy of our dogs. They look sort of funny without all that coat.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

I just had Kodi at the vet's yesterday to get his nails trimmed, and while he was there, we weighed him. He's not at all overweight and at 8 2/2 months he has reached 16 lbs. He's another big Hav. Neither of his parents were near this size full grown. I think his father is 11 lbs and his mother is 12, if I remember correctly. 

Probably it's because I'm used to his size, but I wouldn't want it any other way. More dog to hug!


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Our Abby weighed 7.3 lbs. when we got her at 8 mos. and she weighed exactly the same thing a year later! So, I guess you can never tell! She has added another pound recently but I think it's because of too many snacks! We're cutting back on that!


----------



## KSC (Aug 6, 2009)

Kipling is 8 months and 12 lbs and now that I think back I remember he was 10 lbs when we neutered at 6 months.


----------



## newhavaneselover (Nov 25, 2009)

Well I feel kinda better. Ginger just got weighed in at 6.8 lbs at 12 weeks.


----------



## marltonmommy (Aug 28, 2009)

All three of mine are completely different. Skippy is my small one, he's only 11.5 lbs. He eats what he eats and won't eat a thing more. He's happy and healthy. Jaime is just perfect at about 15 lbs., I have to stop her from eating, she'd eat all three bowls if she had the chance. Sunshine is my big girl, but by no means fat or overweight. She's 18 lbs., very solid and very happy and healthy. They all get the same amount of food and treats, however, Skippy usually leaves alittle left in the bowl. I do think, if I remember correctly, Sunshine was pretty big at 5 or 6 months, I believe she was about 9 lbs. Thank God all mine are happy, healthy guys who get alot of exercise, love and playtime and therefore very 'normal'.


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

I got Rosie at 4 months, she weighed 2.5 pounds. The Vet didn't think she would get over 5 lbs. Now at 10 months she weighs 8.4lbs. I think she will reach the 10 lb standard. I know I was shocked when I went to get her at her size, I was expecting a much larger puppy and almost didn't take her--supposedly her size was why the breeder decided to sell her. She didn't think she would ever reach standard size, so you just don't know with these dogs.


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

My Beamer is almost up to 13lbs right now. He is putting on his winter weight as he is not getting much outdoor exercise...lol.. During the warmer months he is 11-12lbs.
He was 2.9lbs at 14wks old when we got him.

Ryan


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

That old thread needs to be updated. My boys Fred and Mr Scuds grew more! They are now 16 and 17lbs. They are on diets, as they should weight 15 & 16 lbs. There is no weight standard for havanese.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Beamer said:


> My Beamer is almost up to 13lbs right now. He is putting on his winter weight as he is not getting much outdoor exercise...lol.. During the warmer months he is 11-12lbs.
> He was 2.9lbs at 14wks old when we got him.
> 
> Ryan


My Freddie was only 2.8 lbs at 12 weeks. He kept growing up until he was 2 yrs old.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Scooter is almost 2 and he's 9-10 pounds, Murphy is a year old and he's right at 9 pound, Gracie is 9 months old and a little over 10 pounds. They all eat the exact same thing. I think it's just a guess until they stop growing.


----------



## galaxie (Dec 1, 2009)

Roscoe is 16 weeks and weighed in a 6.02 lbs yesterday at the vet. I was shocked!! I can't believe he grew over a pound in two weeks. I hope he doesn't get too big, I would like him to stay a little smaller than Maddie and be around 12-14 lbs (so he can still go on plane rides easily) but as long as he is healthy I'm happy!

Maddie is a big girl at about 21 lbs, her healthy weight is 18/19, my mom has been giving her too many treats.


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Hahahah, apprently Beame has been getting MANY treats these past few months. His a$$ is getting pretty big.. lol

Ryan


----------



## Mojo's Mom (Jun 6, 2009)

Mojo was also 10 pounds at 18 weeks (4.5 months, in other words), and at 9 months old he is 15 pounds and very lean and fit. He is a very light eater, very active and very strong. Both his parents were about 10 pounds, so Mojo is surprisingly big. 

Mojo's half sister was 9 pounds at 18 weeks and is now approaching Mojo in size and weight. 

Mojo and his sister's breed lines mature early, and we expect both pups are about done growing. I hope, anyway...

My girlfriend's daughter's 5 year old Hav is over 20 pounds, and I think he could stand to lose 1-2 pounds, but even so, that's a big Havanese.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

We were talking about this at the show last weekend... How the dogs being shown seemed to be smaller than many of the pet dogs represented on the forum, even when they were of similar bloodlines. I was wondering whether neutering our pets while they are still physically immature allows them to grow bigger. I know this is true with horses... If a colt doesn't look like he will attain enough size to be a good race horse, they will often geld him. This prolongs the period of growth, and he'll often get bigger than he would have been as a stud. Does anyone know if this holds true for dogs too?

(not that I care; I'm perfectly happy with Kodi's size. For all thr training we;'re doing, every extra bit of size means that I don't have to reach down quite as far to reward him! ;-) But it would be interesting to know)


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

I would ask the breeder of your dog as they should know the parents and grandparents of your dog. Kathy was able to tell me what Dasher would be weight and height as an adult and she has been right on (predicted his height perfectly).


----------



## brookeandcolby (Dec 31, 2009)

Both of his parents were fairly small...13 and 10 pounds I believe. I'm sure he'll get bigger than them...but thats ok with me....its definitely ok with my boyfriend (he tries to beef him up! haha!)


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

*I found my Post!*

I was told from breed that Dexter would be about 12 pounds when grown. He can creep up to 13lbs, when I am going heavy on the treats, but here is his chart:

Here are Dexter's weights.

11 weeks: 4 lbs
15 weeks: 6 lbs. 2oz
17 weeks: 6 lbs. 8oz
25 weeks: 8 lbs. 10oz. (6 months)
30 weeks: 10 lbs. (7 months)
9 months: 11.2 lbs
12 months: 12 lbs.

Breeder said Dexter would be 12 pounds when grown.


----------



## LilyMyLove (Jul 11, 2009)

I wouldn't worry too much Lily was growing a couple of pounds a month then at 6 months really slowed down. She was about 6 lbs at 3.5 months and shes 9.5 months now and weighs about 8.5lbs. For a little while there I thought she was going to be huge! I travel alot so I needed her to be able to fit in a Sherpa. I wonder if shes almost done growing....


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

krandall said:


> We were talking about this at the show last weekend... How the dogs being shown seemed to be smaller than many of the pet dogs represented on the forum, even when they were of similar bloodlines. I was wondering whether neutering our pets while they are still physically immature allows them to grow bigger. I know this is true with horses... If a colt doesn't look like he will attain enough size to be a good race horse, they will often geld him. This prolongs the period of growth, and he'll often get bigger than he would have been as a stud. Does anyone know if this holds true for dogs too?
> 
> (not that I care; I'm perfectly happy with Kodi's size. For all thr training we;'re doing, every extra bit of size means that I don't have to reach down quite as far to reward him! ;-) But it would be interesting to know)


Karen, that is quite an interesting idea. I've wondered why most of the pets are bigger than their parents, too. I'd prefer a little smaller because of weight/portability, but Tucker is still pretty good at 13 pounds. 10 pounds would have been easier, though... It doesn't matter unless I have to carry him for some reason.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

from my own experience with two different Havs. Different lines grow very differently. Jasper was 14.5 lbs at a year and 11" at the withers and now at 4 he is over 12" at the withers and 18 lbs I also think he is longer as he stayed in proportion but I never measured length. So he actually grew in size after a year!

Cash on the other hand did a lot of growing early. He was 5 lbs when we got him at 12 weeks and *12 lbs at 4.5 months.* He then went up to 17 at 8 months, and now at 3 years he is 22.8.

I have often wondered if Jasper grew after a year to keep up with Cash.

Sheri, we asked both our breeders for bigger dogs thinking they would be 14lbs top! I love my boys and their size, but smaller would be easier.


----------



## Rita Nelson (Jul 13, 2009)

krandall said:


> We were talking about this at the show last weekend... How the dogs being shown seemed to be smaller than many of the pet dogs represented on the forum, even when they were of similar bloodlines. I was wondering whether neutering our pets while they are still physically immature allows them to grow bigger. I know this is true with horses... If a colt doesn't look like he will attain enough size to be a good race horse, they will often geld him. This prolongs the period of growth, and he'll often get bigger than he would have been as a stud. Does anyone know if this holds true for dogs too?
> 
> (not that I care; I'm perfectly happy with Kodi's size. For all thr training we;'re doing, every extra bit of size means that I don't have to reach down quite as far to reward him! ;-) But it would be interesting to know)


Tucker is 9 1/2 mo. and 18 lbs. He is has not been neutered yet we're waiting until he's closer to a year old. June, the breeder, did tell us he would be bigger. It turned out well for us as we have younger grandchildren 
and Tucker is just the right size for them to play with without us worrying if he'll get hurt.


----------



## RCKNROB (Nov 27, 2007)

My Augie is 20 lb and Diva is only 8.


----------

